# Angel care monitor beeping - please help !



## Ebony_Blaze

It's woke me up beeping - panicked and ran in Los nursery but she's fine, sleeping soundly and not off the sensor 
After watching the nursery unit for ages I can see the battery light flashing but my husbands on nights and I've no idea what to do 
Please help !

It's beeping one short beep every 15seconds or so
Ive looked on some instructions online but makes no sense 

Please can someone help me ?!!

X


----------



## Veck

Is the cable on the back properly connected? And is the plug connected to the wall? It seems the battery is running low cause it's not connected to the main supply.


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Ohhh ill check thank you 
I've just worked myself up coz it happened last night 
But my husband checked it and he says it was fine 
The same thing happened last night and i had a unsettled lo last night which meant no sleep 
And the night she has settled this beep is going off....

X


----------



## Sherley

mine does random beeps if the sheets get caught between the sensor and the bottom of the cot. You could also trying increasing the sensitivity on the back...


----------



## Eltjuh

the alarm from the sensorpad is different from the battery beep. When you see the battery flashing you need to put it on the charger. And when the alarm goes off the little swinging thing (which indicates that the baby is still moving/breathing) will start flashing.... Then there's one more different beep and you'll see the little satellite flashing, which means the nursery unit isn't turned on (or it could've temporarily lost power if you don't have any batteries in it).
If the alarm (from the sensorpad) is going off but LO is fine and the pad is in the middle then you should turn the sensitivity up a little bit on the nursery unit (with the little dial on the back).
Hope this helps...


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Sorry but this is not making any sense
It sounds like we have different ones
I literally have the pad, a triangular unit which has no place to charge it 
Just battery operated ????


----------



## Siyren

there should be an adapter that you can plug into the wall hun?
we literally just use ours mains operated, the battery (as far as i know) is only generally used incase of mains power failure usually x


----------



## JZW

I think you have the pad only version which is only battery operated and doesn't connect to mains. Have you tried changing the battery?


----------



## rachlou83

Ebony_Blaze said:


> It's woke me up beeping - panicked and ran in Los nursery but she's fine, sleeping soundly and not off the sensor
> After watching the nursery unit for ages I can see the battery light flashing but my husbands on nights and I've no idea what to do
> Please help !
> 
> It's beeping one short beep every 15seconds or so
> Ive looked on some instructions online but makes no sense
> 
> Please can someone help me ?!!
> 
> X

Oh hun this happened to me and scared the life out of me. I have the movement only monitor like you. You need to change the batteries in it. I think the battery going low beep sounds very similar to the beep you get prior to it going off. I've made sure that I have plenty of batteries in the house so I never run out. I had to go two nights without my monitor recently and I literally did not sleep!


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Thanks girls

Def have nothing I plug in the mains
So like you say maybe the sensor pad with movement only is different ?
I have already changed the batteries but it still beeps very intermittently
Like for example I put summer down to bed at 7 - all was fine
I get in to bed now And it's just beeped !
It's like it knows when I want to go to sleep !
After googling im now worried that it's giving the warning beep as its not detecting any breathing but doesn't actually alarm ?
I'm worried she stops breathing for that time it takes it to detect no breathing but then she starts up again ?? 
After it beeped I went in, she's fine, breathing, right on the sensor pad - hasn't moved position much and the monitor is flashing as normal so god knows ?
Going to call Argos in the morning to see where I stand as I don't have the receipt but I do have bank statement so maybe there is a fault with it and I can try another one maybe 

Very worrying 

X


----------



## My_First

I have the same unit. Two things, firstly is the mat on a wooden board under the cot, i.e. not the slats, that can affect the sensitivity and as another suggested, try turning up the sensitivity.


----------



## My_First

P.s. If it goes off and flashes red, you have to reset it, i.e. turn it off then back on again.


----------

